# Phenom II 720 4th core unlock



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

How can I unlock 4th core? All I know, I must buy MoBo with SB750 to do that. But what`s next?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

You need the right batch of CPU too, but it's still a 50/50 chance it will unlock. If you do get all of the correct batches, board bios etc then just set ACC(advanced clock calibration) to 0% on all cores or auto.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

Do I need Mobo with SB750 or maybe also with SB700 will be fine to unlock 4th core?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

SB700 doesn't have ACC. Only SB710 and SB750 do right now. But that still doesn't mean the bios can unlock it.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

What do you mean saying `right batch `?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

on the CPU, it has to have the 0904 batch code to unlock. Some older ones with 08XX do too but they aren't stable.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 21, 2009)

WojtasRed said:


> Do I need Mobo with SB750 or maybe also with SB700 will be fine to unlock 4th core?



Only some mobo's are guaranteed to work (Biostar and Asrock support this bug) and getting a CPU that unlocks is luck of the draw. Go to Tom's Hardware and read their recent article on "unlocking" and you'll have a better idea of what's happening.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

But if batch code is 08XX, even Biostar and Asrock don`t guarantee succes, right? How can I check my CPU`s code?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup.. I really hope you don't buy a 720 and expect a quad core, it's very luck based and even if you get a 4th core 720, there's still the chance of it not being stable.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

How can I check my CPU`s code?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 21, 2009)

If you mean CPU batch code, it's on IHS, I think, and also on the box.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

What`s IHS?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 21, 2009)

The small square heatsink that's attached on CPU core.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2009)

This should give you a better idea to look for 0904







And BTW that one doesn't unlock even being a 0904, tried on 2 boards.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

So which MoBo could you suggest me for this Phenom II, I wanna sth better than my MoBo, but nothing expensive.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

The MSI DKA790GX is cheap and very good. Not sure if you live in the US or not, but here's a link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130191
Highly recommend it


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

Wanna sth without integrated VGA, plz


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

Then you're gonna have to spend top dollar for a 790FX.. What's wrong with having onboard graphics? Saved my butt a few times, they make great backup cards.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 21, 2009)

Right 

Or maybe it`s pointless to change MoBo in that case?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 21, 2009)

If you are buying one just to be able to unlock the 4th core, then no. It's not worth it.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

agreed about not changing mobo... unless your mobo doesn't give you something you want (example xfire capability or something of the sort)...

I you do still want to change, I highly recommend this one


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually there are starting to be some cheaper 790FX boards popping up. Here is the cheapest 790FX with the SB750.

http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/1551714/800/Computer/PII-720-BE-0904-batch.jpg

And I found this the other day, it actually looks like a steal of a deal, but it's only SB600, but a $99 790FX! And it has full metal caps, normally you just don't see that in that price range.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153129

But you got a nice board, I really wouldn't swap it out at a chance to get the 4th core, odds are not in your favor.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 26, 2009)

What about Biostar TA790GX with SB750?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2009)

that's a really good mobo that'll unlock very well.... that's the one I recommended


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 26, 2009)

WojtasRed said:


> What about Biostar TA790GX with SB750?



That's the board I use and it unlocks my 4th core quite well although it doesn't have a cooler on the MOSFET's. I bought a Thermalright unit for about $25 and it works fine.


----------



## WojtasRed (Apr 26, 2009)

All members here in this topic using PII 720 BE


----------



## Sihastru (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah... about this unlocking business. AMD is urging (actually mandates that) the motherboard manufacturers upgrade the SB750 microcode to block any future attempts at unlocking any CPU. So if you have an already patched BIOS, you won't be able to unlock. Also if you want a new BIOS for your motherboard it will surely have the AMD patch.

So stop it.


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> Yeah... about this unlocking business. AMD is urging (actually mandates that) the motherboard manufacturers upgrade the SB750 microcode to block any future attempts at unlocking any CPU. So if you have an already patched BIOS, you won't be able to unlock. Also if you want a new BIOS for your motherboard it will surely have the AMD patch.
> 
> So stop it.





WojtasRed said:


> All members here in this topic using PII 720 BE



Apparently not everybody here has a 720 BE.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2009)

WojtasRed said:


> What about Biostar TA790GX with SB750?



Thats the board I got in my gfs comp with her 7750. When I got it I tried my 720 in that board and it did not work, and I have the correct batch of 720. It's really just a luck thing, I still would  say stick with what you got, it's a very nice setup!


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 27, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats the board I got in my gfs comp with her 7750. When I got it I tried my 720 in that board and it did not work, and I have the correct batch of 720. It's really just a luck thing, I still would  say stick with what you got, it's a very nice setup!



Have you tried to unlock her 7750 yet? Apparently its been done with an Asrock mobo.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Apr 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Have you tried to unlock her 7750 yet? Apparently its been done with an Asrock mobo.



I heard about that to, You can apparently turn it into a 7750 Quad Core.


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

I use a biostar 790gx board and it unlocked my 720BE. am running 3.4Ghz 4 cores prime stable. Rite now have downclocked tht to 3.25 Ghz as it uses stock voltages at that setting. Batch for my cpu was 0904


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Neo4 said:


> Have you tried to unlock her 7750 yet? Apparently its been done with an Asrock mobo.



I been working on that, it didn't unlock with the BIOS that came on the mobo. Gonna try and update it a few versions and see how lucky I get. Although it really won't bother me if it doesn't I have a 9850 BE and that thing clocked like ass, and the 7750 just clocks far easier on the stock fan/heatsink. If enabling 2 more cores kills the OC I'll prob just run it as a dual core as all she does is game.



Lethalrise750 said:


> I heard about that to, You can apparently turn it into a 7750 Quad Core.



Not really a 7750, technically it's called one, but it's an exact twin to a 9950 BE. Check the wPrime Thread, in the Dual Core Section. Then check Cdawalls 7750 and ChickenPattys 9950 (running on 2 cores), they are both within like 20mhz OC of each other and only .2 difference in wPrime 32M.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 27, 2009)

I was able to unlock the 4th core on my PII 720.  With Bios 0603 if I enabled ACC the lights on the video cards would just stay solid and the system would never boot.  Flashed to the 0703 bios and I have the 4th core enabled.  Had to play around cause with 3 cores I could run HTT upto 2800Mhz but now the system freaks above 2000Mhz.  I also had to tune the OC down cause system was very unstable @ 3.6Ghz all cores...I can live with 3.4Ghz  By the way this is from batch 0903(Sorry Erocker)


----------



## Neo4 (Apr 27, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I was able to unlock the 4th core on my PII 720.  With Bios 0603 if I enabled ACC the lights on the video cards would just stay solid and the system would never boot.  Flashed to the 0703 bios and I have the 4th core enabled.  Had to play around cause with 3 cores I could run HTT upto 2800Mhz but now the system freaks above 2000Mhz.  I also had to tune the OC down cause system was very unstable @ 3.6Ghz all cores...I can live with 3.4Ghz  By the way this is from batch 0903(Sorry Erocker)
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/720X4.png



Yeah, I finally had to settle at 3.45 GHz OCCT stable with 4 cores. It's still a good OC IMHO.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine is not stable with the 4th core when it comes to Prime95 and OCCT.  Within a sec the system locks up.  I can run 3dmark06 and Vantage all day but pretty sure they are not going to stress out ALL of the cores.

Guess I'll have to see what the 7750 can do now.


----------



## iandh (Apr 28, 2009)

What the hell is it with non-720BE owners getting so damned butt-hurt about us unlocking our chips?  Who the hell cares, and what does it matter to them anyways? Are they just pissed because we got a $135 quad core that keeps up with $300 intel quads in gaming?

edit: FYI, I purchased my 720BE/AM3 mobo on release day, before anyone even knew about unlocking.

Since my bios (F3b in my case) functions perfectly with my mem @ OC, why would I want to screw around updating it anyways, and so why the hell should I care whether future bioses don't unlock?

My 720BE (0904) unlocks on my UD5P AM3 and is 1 hr OCCT stable all four cores @ 3.6Ghz 1.475v, and bench stable up to 3.8

I just reformatted so don't have my screens, right now I am on stock air @ 3.4 because I sold my air cooler and am switching to a bong cooler soon for the summer.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a non 720BE owner and I've been recommending the 720BE... then I've been recommending a SB750 board and 0904 batch  So fun to see AM3 quads at 135$ instead of 250$


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 28, 2009)

Is there something AOD doesn't do that Prime95 and OCCT do that would cause my system to lockup within 3 sec when the 4th core is enabled?  I ask because I played around with it some more this morning and @ 3.4Ghz, 4th core enabled, I just completed a 30min stability test using AOD.  I'm going to keep it like this and see how the system works for awhile.

(Update 4/29/09)
Worked great last night!  Watched a movie, played some CoD World at War and MLB2k9, and did some video rendering without any issues.  This morning was a different story
1.  When I turned the system on this morning system locked up just trying to get to the desktop
2. Rebooted the system and started watching highlights of the Cubs game(so close Z) and during Z's homerun shot system locked up again

I don't get it but back to being X3 for good.  Now hopefully I can try out unlocking the cores on my 7750


----------

